# Buckbomb?



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

Anyone try using one of those new "Buckbomb" cannisters? I got one the other night and am planning on trying it out. I just wanting to see if anyone's had success with one or has some hints on how to best utilize it. :huh:


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

I've used a few of them. Not really impressed. A couple sprayed all propellant without spraying scent. A few sprayed fine.

I've had more luck with Tink's 69.


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

deleted,...somehow got double post, sorry.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Another item made to attract hunters.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I used the bear bomb this past fall. It worked great.

I am going to give the buck bomb a shot this year.


----------



## jgat (Oct 27, 2006)

I found 5 or 6 empty buck bomb cans in the woods last year :eyeroll: 
They are pretty spendy if I remember right.


----------



## stickem14 (Sep 26, 2006)

The thing cost me $7 I think. I guess it's worth a try. They make a good sales pitch anyway. I'll give you a report as to if it works or not Thursday morning. I've got a big one on the line and I'm hoping this brings him in during shooting hours...which hasn't happened yet. I'm planning on using some estrous scent with it too. Got crappy, cold weather in the forcast for tomorrow so I'm hoping for the best.


----------

